
Over 400 advertisers are due to suspend Facebook ads on Wednesday for a month - blinding-streak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-ads-boycott/facebook-frustrates-advertisers-as-boycott-over-hate-speech-kicks-off-idUSKBN2424GS
======
pmdulaney
It takes a profound lack of understanding of what free speech is all about --
or a marked preference for totalitarianism -- to be opposed to what Facebook
is trying to do.

The old story: At first they came for the blacks. Then they came for the Jews.
Then they came for me. Right now the Left has lots of power. But it could be
some time in the future either they will lose the ascendancy or -- more likely
-- the controlling element of the Left will be too extreme for most people who
currently associate themselves with the Left. Then it will be too late. We
need to fight against deterioration of free speech rights now, while we can.

"But this isn't about _Government_ censoring speech." Wake up. Social media IS
where public speech is happening now.

